# Biker in und um Fürth gesucht



## stotze (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

da die Threads von Erlangen und Nürnberg gut zu laufen, möchte ich nun auch einen für Fürth erstellen. Also wenn jemand Lust hat abends oder am WE mal eine Tour zu fahren. Dann einfach melden. 
Seit Kurzem zeichne ich die Gefahren Touren auch via GPS auf, so das auch Leute die hier vielleicht neu in der Stadt sind, diese einfach nachfahren können.

http://www.gpsies.com/mapThumb.do?username=stotze


----------



## stotze (25. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,

keine Biker aus Fürth hier im Forum? Oder fahrt ihr alle schon in anderen Gruppen mit? 
Ich mein in Nürnberg oder Erlangen zu starten ist sicher ne alternative aber ist halt auf dauer von der Anreise schon recht weit.
Vielleicht muß ich einfach konkreter werden:
Mitfahrer in und um Fürth gesucht (Fürther Stadwald -> Landkreis / Tennenloher Forst - Kalchreuth ...usw)
Streckenführung / Länge ... ich lass mich für vieles begeistern. Ich selbst bin mit nen Stumpjumper unterwegs, bin also Bergauf wie Bergab gleich gern unterwegs.  

Also vielleicht ja jetzt.

beste Grüße 
Falk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juni 2010)

stotze schrieb:


> da die Threads von Nürnberg nicht gut laufen, möchte ich nun auch einen für Fürth erstellen, um die unübersichtlichkeit zu erhöhen und die zig alten Threads zu ignorieren. Also wenn jemand Lust hat abends oder am WE mal eine Tour zu fahren. Dann einfach melden, weil ein neuer Thread macht ja bekanntlich alles besser.



...


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste es.............


----------



## stotze (25. Juni 2010)

oh ... qualifiziert ... na so langsam wird es doch, besser als wenn keiner schreibt.


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2010)

mich trifft mann meistens mitwochs abends in meinem wald - oder auch an den anderen tagen - kann nie sagen, wann ich zeit zum biken hab - einfach nach dem fettenalten  kerl auf dem marin teamti ausschau halten - ab september dann wieder aufm crosser...


----------



## octaner (5. Juli 2010)

Sers aus Färdd - tja, leider wurden unsere Trails im nördlichen Stadtwald mit großem Gerät und großer Gründlichkeit plattgemacht - glückwunsch an dieser Stelle an die Forstbehörde (hier haben Leute abseits der Wege ein bisschen Erde angehäuft um im _Wald!_ Spaß zu haben, anstatt zu Rauchen, zu Saufen oder sich anderweitig kriminell zu betätigen. Wenn die Kids zukünftig - um mal etwas Spannung zu erleben - Autos anzünden oder Leute verhauen, dann triffts hoffentlich auch die Verantwortlichen für die Trailzerstörungsorgie im Stadtwald. Scheinbar haben diese Menschen ihre Jugend in gekachelten Räumen verbracht und nie im Wald gespielt. Jedenfalls werden unsere Jugendlichen, wenn sie derart konsequent aus dem Wald vertrieben werden, bald keinerrlei Bezug mehr zum Wald haben. Dan isser nix mehr wert und kommt weg - und mit ihm auch die Förster - Bravo).
Sorry, aber das musste ich mir mal von der Seele schreiben.

Ich bin gerne zu Ausritten bereit, schlagt einfach mal was vor (Do. Abernd o. So Früh z. B. )


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juli 2010)

?? Richtung Felsenkeller/Kletterfelsen? Morgen mal anschauen fahren...


----------



## octaner (9. Juli 2010)

Tach Leute, wie schauts Sonntag Früh mit ner Runde aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juli 2010)

Ja, um 10 am Adrenalin Karolinenstrasse. Dann halt so 2,5 Stunden Tour fahren.


----------

